# Pobeda Shturmanskie - Any Good?



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone have any thoughts on this watch ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330669722809?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4171wt_1155


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Not a lot... seems a franken Gagarin Sturmanskie. I've seen one like that with black IP coating which shows it's not vintage at all. I think it's expensive for what it is too, I hope you weren't the one that bought... if you are, doesn't matter really... as long as you like it! :thumbsup:

EDIT: was just checking the seller... he doesn't seem to sell anything other than franken watches...


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

so you think the movement is original but the dial & hands are new? (Certainly the strap is).

I did get one as I curious to play with the movement plus it looks OK - but I usually prefer large watches..


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, he says the movement is from the 80s and I don't know if there was any Pobeda like this, so I believe this is a watch put together out of the factory, probably with original parts from different factories. What I think is that is very expensive for what it is (you can get a real USSR 100% original watch for much less). What he's selling there is the idea that those watches (90% of his catalogue) are genuine USSR military watches and they are not.

Some of his offers might be worth it though, especially to play around with the movements. The Vostoks at US$40 are a fair price.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

If you are looking for a USSR watch you can get a Sekonda for about 10 quid.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

robert75 said:


> If you are looking for a USSR watch you can get a Sekonda for about 10 quid.


Yeap! Just in case you (Odyseus10) don't know, these used to be Soviet watches and quite good. There is still a Sekonda brand but has nothing to do with these Soviet watches and it's no longer Russian. Quite a few lovely vintage Sekondas all over ebay. Also, check out Slava, Raketa, Poljot, Vostok and Chaika (there are many others but these are quite cheap and easy to get).


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

What would say is the most popular/quintessential (cheapish) russian watch to buy. I personally like all the red star, soviet stuff and as I said previously not too small (ie > 43mm ish)

Cheers

John


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, you'll have to think if you want Soviet of Russian post-USSR. If it's Soviet, I can't think of many 43mm watches, back then watches tended to be a lot smaller. Many of the ones you find on ebay with that size are recased pocket watches and sold as true Soviet wristwatches. The exception might be the Vostok Amphibia MkII, those were big watches:










Lots of choices if you are OK with post-soviet era watches. A lot of Russian brands use the Molnija movement on new watches and they tend to be 43, 44, 45mm. Moscow Classic, Buran, etc. All the other brands tend to follow up on the western tendency to make big watches, so you'll find plenty with those dimensions: Aviator, Sturmanskie, Vostok Amphibia with the square-ish big Ministry case, etc.

As to cheapish and quintessential Russian watches, I would say that not matter the opinions on other watches you should get, the Vostok Amphibia is a must have. Tough as nails, automatic, 20ATM WR and all that for about US$70 brand new. Lot's of military theamed dials too, so you can easily get one with red stars, tanks, subs, etc. Take a look at the stock from the Russian seller Zenitar at ebay. Official dealer, a gent and same prices are factory retail.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

odyseus10 said:


> What would say is the most popular/quintessential (cheapish) russian watch to buy. I personally like all the red star, soviet stuff and as I said previously not too small (ie > 43mm ish)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


Vostok, Raketa as previously mentioned. Vostok is probably your best bet as they are more likely to be the real deal. You could always go for an old Poljot hand wind that wouldnt be too expensive or otherwise if you like the old commie star stuff how about a Chinese Seagull watch. I saw one on the net that was a peoples republic army watch (Supposedly) Looked a pretty solid watch, red star on it. Thought it a bit ironic it had a Japanese Citizen movement inside it though. 

50-60 pounds watch though you cant go wrong with a Vostok.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

well in the end I took Kutusov's advice and got this...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190579583788?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1176wt_1185


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Good choice, although that's a Komandirskie, isn't it? Not that it matters, probably the watch I most regret selling...










Mine had been ageing on a nice Bulgarian's lady drawer so the dial had gained a different colour, it was more of a khaki green/grey thing.... miss you, baby!! :crybaby:


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Is there a good source of dials online?

It looks pretty easy to relume, although removing the lume dots on the dial is quite tricky (Over-luming is not usually a good idea).

Using Acetone on the dial to remove the lume might remove the paint aswell 

It's just I have plenty of SuperLuminove left over from some other re-luming...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

Re lume? That's a made in Russia Vostok right? The lume should be fine


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

robert75 said:


> Re lume? That's a made in Russia Vostok right? The lume should be fine


Actually, should be pretty bad. It's the worst part on these watches, or at least it used to be. I know there's at least one thread on relumed Vostoks on WUS but I can't find it now...

Anyway, the seller I mentioned before has lots of dials for sale now.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Re-luming should be pretty easy, IF the old lume is soft and peels off. However, if the lume is rock hard then the dial might get scratched??


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> robert75 said:
> 
> 
> > Re lume? That's a made in Russia Vostok right? The lume should be fine
> ...


Strange, the last Vostok I had the lume was pretty good. Not seiko standards obviously but good all the same. Certainly not needing a relume


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well we'll see what they are like and in particular the lume,when they arrive?? Not sure what the delivery time for watches from the Ukraine are? 2 weeks?? maybe??


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

robert75 said:


> Strange, the last Vostok I had the lume was pretty good. Not seiko standards obviously but good all the same. Certainly not needing a relume


Well, it depends on the model... I have two 1967s and those are miles and miles away from the regular Amphibias and Komandirskies I've owned. They were all late Soviet era/early Russian Federation, so I really don't know how they are nowadays... they had time to improve on that department... They also have a lot of new models like the Amfibia and the Scuba and those should be better too.



odyseus10 said:


> Well we'll see what they are like and in particular the lume,when they arrive?? Not sure what the delivery time for watches from the Ukraine are? 2 weeks?? maybe??


Sounds about right, 2 to 3 weeks to Portugal in my experience. I think they go from Ukraine to Germany to the UK. In my case I believe there's an extra stop in Spain (and probably it comes by land from then on), so a bit more time and two weeks to the UK should be it. More if it gets hold by customs but I from what I've read around here it's usually stuff coming from the US that gets grabbed.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes you are right, US stuff usually get's held & VAT charged, especially if the seller doesn't put value of contents < $20 on package.

It's odd that when I order stuff from China via EMS they always get through every time?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe not... harder to control. First, I image there's tons and tons of crap coming in everyday... from funny paper hats to expensive stuff (say... AK-47s :lol: ). Second, must be an absolute nightmare to check the paperwork as a lot of that paperwork and declared value is a big fat lie.

I don't know how it is on the UK but I know that in Portugal you end up with a similar situation. There's not so much stuff coming from the US, so they have the manpower to check things. If it comes from Asia, they don't and they have to sample. In that process, big cases catch the eye easier and small, plain envelops just go ahead.

Where I hear there's a lot of trouble is with airsoft people. Laser sights and whatnot... they have to be inspected by the Police and such a thing is around â‚¬100 a pop!


----------

